# What's the problem with slippers



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I have tried about 10 different slipper patterns with no success. They don't come out the right size, look distorted, or I just can't follow the pattern properly. Is there some magic or am I just a dodo?

For the record, I make other things that come out ok and do swatch.


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

I personally stay away from booties and slippers, because it takes me forever to get two the same size. I must be a dodo, too!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Perhaps you should tell us the pattern you use and maybe post a picture. Kind of hard to help with out a little more information.
Thanks
Deb


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Deb-Babbles, I have used many patterns and ripped them all apart, the slippers that is. All the patterns state they are easy. I have tried knitting and crocheting. They are now my Everest!


RebeccaKay, gosh, I can't even get through one, now I have to worry about the second?! LOL


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey bsaito, I really had to chuckle over your reply to me, it is truly annoying to knit or crochet about 7 or 8 slippers or booties and no two the same. You want to climb Everestt together? Maybe we can get the ladies to give us what they consider to be the easiest ever pattern, weither knit or crocheted, and we will try to conquer.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok Girls, I just sent you a PM with the pattern I was taught when I was 7. Easiest slipper even a little girl could make it. LOL and I did. 
Main stay in our homes still. Let me know if you need any help...
Deb


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok, RebeccaKay, Deb-Babbles has set the bar for us. You Go, Girl!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Move over Men there are Woman climbing this mountain....


----------



## knutty for knitting (Sep 20, 2011)

Deb, could you please send me that pattern. thank you


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Knutty, feel free to join our adventure!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I send lots of patterns if needed..


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Can't go wrong with these. They are fool proof.

http://www.blogster.com/nittineedles/ribbed-slippers-free-pattern


----------



## hebbster (Jun 8, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I have tried about 10 different slipper patterns with no success. They don't come out the right size, look distorted, or I just can't follow the pattern properly. Is there some magic or am I just a dodo?
> 
> For the record, I make other things that come out ok and do swatch.


I also had problems making same size slippers. I finally found this pattern on Ravelry and it has worked out great. They look small when you are knitting them but are comfortable and fit like a glove. I can't figure out out to attach the lin but do a pattern search on Ravelry for Booties for Grownups.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you, Nitti! I've been looking for that pattern!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

You're welcome Cindy.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks you all for your help. You are right, these slippers seem fairly easy so I hope to get two that look alike.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Ok Girls, I just sent you a PM with the pattern I was taught when I was 7. Easiest slipper even a little girl could make it. LOL and I did.
> Main stay in our homes still. Let me know if you need any help...
> Deb


will you send it to me? I am making slippers for Christmas for Gkids and others. ( 17) grand kids and I am trying to have a little variety. thanks [email protected]


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

Deb. I too would love the pattern if you don't mind. I have been wanting to try slippers but have been putting it off. have been intimidated.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

If knitting I usually knit both slippers at the same time -- with 2 seperate balls of yarn-- and that way whatever I do to the first one I will be doing to the second. This works for anything you are making a pair of!!!!


----------



## jsprad (Feb 18, 2011)

Deb, could you please send me the slippers pattern, too? Thanks in advance.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Nitt: thank you so much for the pattern. I can't wait to knit these! When I was 12 my friend taught to knit a pair of slippers but never taught me how to bind off. I kind of did my own method.

I am now teaching 4 (of 7) grand daughters how to knit and have been looking for an easy pattern for slippers so they see results of a project immediately. I am going to teach them this pattern. They began with scarves; next is this set of slippers. Once completed, they begin their Christmas presents to their friends.

Thank you again - much appreciated and very easy!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Slippers are just too slippery specially if you are making them for "older" people.


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

You can knit two slippers at the same time using the pattern that nitti provided.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern!! I've never seen these. They look fun and comfy.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

hebbster said:


> bsaito said:
> 
> 
> > I have tried about 10 different slipper patterns with no success. They don't come out the right size, look distorted, or I just can't follow the pattern properly. Is there some magic or am I just a dodo?
> ...


Hi I just downloaded these booties - thx so much - I am going to get yarn tomorrow and start a pair -have a good day!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Deb I would love to have your slipper pattern also. thanks so much Linda [email protected]


Deb-Babbles said:


> Ok Girls, I just sent you a PM with the pattern I was taught when I was 7. Easiest slipper even a little girl could make it. LOL and I did.
> Main stay in our homes still. Let me know if you need any help...
> Deb


----------



## WolfDreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

I solved the problem long ago.

I have read hundreds of bootie/slipper patterns. I learned the math involved and simply measure the foot for the intended bootie/slipper, and use experience to create the pattern that WORKS for each recipient. 

EDIT: When I can't actually measure the foot, I get the person to draw around their foot on a piece of paper and mail it to me... works every time


----------



## Beehive (Jan 29, 2011)

That pattern looks easy! Thanks for posting.

Bea


----------



## bbarker39 (Mar 8, 2011)

Deb, would love to have the pattern too. I have been putting off making slippers. Bev


----------



## Beehive (Jan 29, 2011)

Hebbster, I did a Ravelry search and came up with nothing> Is there another name?


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

I made slippers using some stash and they came out great- my first pair. Google in comfy knitted slippers- it's a copyrighted pattern by whiteworks. Good luck and happy knitting.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Deb - are you willing to share with this dodo too?? I have NEVER been able to make two the same...been knitting and crocheting all my life!


----------



## klee (Apr 13, 2011)

Could you send me the slipper pattern also.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

knutty for knitting said:


> Deb, could you please send me that pattern. thank you


knutty for knitting, that picture I would loved to have seen the out come of that.


----------



## knitfan007 (Aug 12, 2011)

How about posting that pattern? Then we could all see it, try it, and praise you!


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

OMG! Why oh why didn't I look at this blog yesterday....I spent most of the night trying to knit a pair of ballet slippers for my grda
Maybe her Barbie doll can wear it as a stole!!! I tried 3 different patterns to no avail....now I just saw the one you posted and for sure I am going to try it out as soon as I come back from the hairdressers. Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## babcibert (Mar 21, 2011)

I would greatly appreciate a tried and true slipper pattern.

The last three pairs that I have made would fit BIG FOOT  

please either post the pattern or PM me ... [email protected]

In advance... thank you very much.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Ok Girls, I just sent you a PM with the pattern I was taught when I was 7. Easiest slipper even a little girl could make it. LOL and I did.
> Main stay in our homes still. Let me know if you need any help...
> Deb


Would you please send to me, too? Thanks!


----------



## Judyjz (Jun 6, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Ok Girls, I just sent you a PM with the pattern I was taught when I was 7. Easiest slipper even a little girl could make it. LOL and I did.
> Main stay in our homes still. Let me know if you need any help...
> Deb


Deb would you mind sending me the pattern, also. 
Thank you!!


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> I send lots of patterns if needed..


Could you send one more? I would be grateful. Marge


----------



## maurmaur (Sep 5, 2011)

I usually knit two at a time so they always come out the same size.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

nittineedles your pattern reminds me so much of the slippers my English grandmother used to make... when I think about it, she probably learned to do them before the turn of the last century!! Her slippers were crocheted, but just as simple. I remember the wild and wonderful color combos her stash would yield!! I think I'm going to try your pattern, and think of her while I work on them.
Thanks for sharing!
Mary


----------



## normabhc (Mar 21, 2011)

I also would love the pattern, but since so many peopole are asking maybe justpost it here or send me a pm.
thanks for your help.


----------



## tomas7 (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is yet another request for your pattern. My grandmother used to knit slippers all the time and all I remember is that she rolled two balls or yarn and worked them at the same time. Unfortunately no one in the family had copy of her pattern and I have been seeking one for a long time. Thanks.


----------



## Dakotashivers (Apr 5, 2011)

I would also like the pattern please...I love to make slippers!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Beehive said:


> Hebbster, I did a Ravelry search and came up with nothing> Is there another name?


Ditto


----------



## Juice (Jul 15, 2011)

Please send me the pattern too. I just read KP every morning over coffee, have learned a ton, now this.
Thank you....Juice


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Beehive said:
> 
> 
> > Hebbster, I did a Ravelry search and came up with nothing> Is there another name?
> ...


I found it as Booties for Grown-Ups. You need the hyphen.

My thanks to everyone who has responded to my need for a slipper pattern. I have them worked up and need to stitch now. I am going to make a couple of different styles as posted here before I post my pictures. It's also nice to know I am not the only one who had trouble with slippers. Misery loves company!


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

I have lots of patterns for slippers on my site, 
http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/winter.html

and I have a really fun one for sale on ETSY that you might want to try. They fit so many sizes with just one pattern- and they are very different than the pattern above - crocheted for one thing. 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/80561064/womens-ribbed-slipper-pattern


----------



## tomas7 (Apr 2, 2011)

I just realized it would probably benefit the sending of the pattern if I gave you my email: [email protected] 
Thanks


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

bevqual said:


> I have lots of patterns for slippers on my site,
> http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/winter.html
> 
> and I have a really fun one for sale on ETSY that you might want to try. They fit so many sizes with just one pattern- and they are very different than the pattern above - crocheted for one thing.
> ...


Bev, I'm excited to see that you are "THE" Bev from Bev's Country Cottage!!!!

Please know that your site for free patterns is my #1 favorite, and my first source finding whatever pattern I'm looking for.

This site is so well designed! I love that so many patterns appear (neatly organized) on one page and are so very easy to maneuver and view. I visit you often and am delighted to feel like I've met you in person. Keep up your good work at "the Cottage." It's a very user-friendly place to be.


----------



## jwmontez34 (Apr 11, 2011)

Very cute slipper pattern, may have to try this one.
Thanks


----------



## Mary999 (May 8, 2011)

Could I please get the pattern also... either PM or to [email protected] thanks!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

don't feel alone here. I made a pair of turkish slippers (socks, boots,??) I didn't know much about guage then and they would fit over my boots... they are huge... then I tried to make a regular pair of slippers and got lost instantly... I have made many things with my hook but slippers are a problem for me too... maybe some day.. I know my mom whipped them out all the time...


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Avalon37 said:


> Deb-Babbles said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Girls, I just sent you a PM with the pattern I was taught when I was 7. Easiest slipper even a little girl could make it. LOL and I did.
> ...


Would you send it to me, too. [email protected]


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Deb, could you please send me the pattern also? PittyPat


----------



## indus3232 (Feb 24, 2011)

Deb: Could I also have the pattern please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Ok Girls, I just sent you a PM with the pattern I was taught when I was 7. Easiest slipper even a little girl could make it. LOL and I did.
> Main stay in our homes still. Let me know if you need any help...
> Deb


You must be overwhelmed with pattern requests. Could you please post it so you don't have to send out so many patterns? I would like to have it too. Thanks!


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I have tried about 10 different slipper patterns with no success. They don't come out the right size, look distorted, or I just can't follow the pattern properly. Is there some magic or am I just a dodo?
> 
> For the record, I make other things that come out ok and do swatch.


I am making the 'pocket book' slippers this year for each of the adult female guests invited to Christmas dinner. As they are knitted flat and stitched up after I found it easy to match one to the other for size. Also one size fits from 6 to 9's.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

I have lots of patterns for slippers on my site, 
http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/winter.html

Bev's country cottage has the pattern "Aunt Maggie's slippers", that were one of the first items I learned to knit at middle school age. Same slippers can be found through Ravelry, to Bev's site. It is knitted slightly shorter than a person's foot and when it is put on, stretches a bit to hold it on. It is knitted with double strands of worsted, or triple strands of sport/dk yarn. It's a GREAT way to use up ods and ends. Put both on the same pair of needles at the same time and it is very easy to keep track of number of rows. They are great for homeless shelters or nursing home residents. To avoid being slippery on the bottom, attach the self-stick bath tub non-slip designs. Great fun, think I'll have to start/make a pair this weekend. They work up quick too!


----------



## Dakotashivers (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh sorry my email is [email protected]

Thanks!

Linda


----------



## pdhmaine (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.craftingranny.com/content/index.asp?section=3&section2=38&page=38

Try these -- very simple. Instead of the pom-pom, I pick up the top edge stitches with a 16" Circular needle and knit around 5 rounds before binding off.
Pam


----------



## Marie3641 (Mar 15, 2011)

I like those slippers, I just printed the pictures and the pattern, and now all I have to do is pick the yarn out of my stash and get going, thanks for that link, Marie


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Very nice Bev, and I like the yarn color and relaxed pom pom!


----------



## Nancy802 (Sep 24, 2011)

When I make baby booties I always make 3 and end up with a pair and a spare. The 1st one looks great, the 2nd bootie is not the same size (either smaller or larger) but when I make the 3rd I end up with a pair. And that is the reason I don't make booties.


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Ok Girls, I just sent you a PM with the pattern I was taught when I was 7. Easiest slipper even a little girl could make it. LOL and I did.
> Main stay in our homes still. Let me know if you need any help...
> Deb


I don't know what pattern Deb uses, but I also have a very easy pattern. It was one of the first things I knitted and I made slippers for 4 grandchildren, myself, my sweet MIL, my DD, and a co-worker...all differnet sizes and they all fit!! After a couple of pairs I started knitting them two at a time instead of singly...that way they are ALWAYS the identical same size.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

a word about knitted slippers...please add a non-stick fabric to the sole..maybe just a few strips...for safety this is essential..
julie


----------



## Dakotashivers (Apr 5, 2011)

All this slipper talk. LOVE IT! Remember the Kiwi Clogs...how many hits did that thread get!? 

I moderate the "Slippers and Surroundings" group on Ravelry. I am trying to wake up a group that had been sitting for 18months with no moderator. There are 480 members and its worth saving...I NEED YOU GUYS!!!

Come on over and chat with me! Linda


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

Homeshppr said:


> bevqual said:
> 
> 
> > I have lots of patterns for slippers on my site,
> ...


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Did I miss the post for Deb's slippers? I keep coming back but to no avail.


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for this pattern. I used to make these years ago and lost the pattern.
Bonnie


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I went to your site and realized that it is your "Aunt Maggies" slipper pattern that I have been using. So glad to finally "meet" you!! I love this pattern and have made it in MANY sizes...it was the first thing I knitted (after the obligatory dishcloth and scarf) when I learned to knit. That was a year ago, and, thanks to the success that I had from starting with this, I am now knitting socks, sweaters, pretty much anything I want...including lace. Thank you for providing such a straight forward and simple pattern...I have even rekindled an interest in knitting among some of the other women in my ward!!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Slippers are just too slippery specially if you are making them for "older" people.


I dob puffy paint on the bottoms of my slippers so they're not so slippery on wood and linolium floors.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I have tried about 10 different slipper patterns with no success. They don't come out the right size, look distorted, or I just can't follow the pattern properly. Is there some magic or am I just a dodo?
> 
> For the record, I make other things that come out ok and do swatch.


I too, wasn't happy with the result.
They always stretched out & almost fell off as I walked in them.
So the next time I make some I will go down several sizes in my needle.
hopes this helps
Patty


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Andrea, I have to agree with you completely!! My way too and it works!!


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Can't go wrong with these. They are fool proof.
> 
> http://www.blogster.com/nittineedles/ribbed-slippers-free-pattern


Thanks 4 this pattern -- I don't think I will have a problem w/ fit in these.
Patty


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

bevqual I also love your site visit it often Thank you for all the wonderful info and patterns.


Puff paint ladies for the non slip fix a little dab will do you.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

grammajen said:


> Oh my goodness, I went to your site and realized that it is your "Aunt Maggies" slipper pattern that I have been using. So glad to finally "meet" you!! I love this pattern and have made it in MANY sizes...it was the first thing I knitted (after the obligatory dishcloth and scarf) when I learned to knit. That was a year ago, and, thanks to the success that I had from starting with this, I am now knitting socks, sweaters, pretty much anything I want...including lace. Thank you for providing such a straight forward and simple pattern...I have even rekindled an interest in knitting among some of the other women in my ward!!


Aunt Maggies is an old fave for sure! Here it is if someone wants to try it. Someone posted the ravelry link to it also - very cool! Thanks!

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/maggieslippers.html


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

jsprad said:


> Deb, could you please send me the slippers pattern, too? Thanks in advance.


Deb I'm knitting slippers, too. Could you please send me the pattern also. ty


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

thank.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

I always need both slippers at the same time. That way they SHOULD be the same size . Well, most of the time. Also, I usually make them slightly smaller than the feet they are for, because they stretch and fit much better that way. Good luck! I have recently knitted 32 pairs of slippers for our church's Christmas boxes.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

I too knit things at the same time, sleeves, slippers, etc. but my SIL told me to tie a string between the two items, that way you won't forget to knit the second one . It usually works, and if it doesn't you can catch up again and be on the same row. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

I have had the same problem. I just used three different patterns and they were ALL wrong.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Just working on my second pair of Bulky Yarn Booty, a free pattern from knitaddicted.com. These are for my college student granddaughters, who say that they're a bit hit in the dorm. I'm making them out of Loops & Threads Morocco on a #9 needle. Gauge is 3 1/2 stitches to the inch. The size range goes from shoe size 6 to 11, which would include most older kids and adults. So easy and so comfortable! Let me know if this pattern is a success for you, please.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok, I have sent this pattern to everyone who has asked thus far. So I am posting it because of the interest. 
Although there is no needle size listed that is because it can be made with that ever you want. Same with the yarn. The number of stitches you cast on is up to you as long as they can be divided by 3 and each third divided by 4. Each yarn will make a differant size and thickness. 
Being a universal pattern it is kind of up to the person making them. 
Good luck and please let me know if you have any questions and please let me know how the pattern works for you.
Deb

Nana Brooks Knits Slippers

This pattern is the very first one I ever learned. We had lots of warm slippers when I was little. Although I must say that I always wore socks with them as they were ruff on my feet. Now I know that is because of the yarn Nana had. Very course. 
Needles: each size will make a different size slipper. 
Yarn: What ever you want, I use light weight for babies and bulky for walkers
Pattern:
Any number of stitches cast on divided by 3
Each third evenly divided by 4.

So lets say you case on 
36 Stitches, each 1/3 will have 12 stitches 
Now for the fun and VERY EASY PART. 

The first set of 12 stitches are worked knit 2, purl 2 (rib)
Next set of 12 knit
Next set of 12 Knit 2, Purl 2 (rib)

Continue knitting to the length you want. 

When you are happy with the length, cut a long tail on the yarn. Thread this through a sewing needle and run it through all 36 stitch. Pull them tight. Make sure to secure the toe end with a couple of extra stitch troughs. 

Now, sew up the 2 sides starting at this toe leaving enough space to insert the foot. So about ½ or 2/3 up. 

Now you sew the cast on edge to make the heal closure. You now have a simple slipper.

We like to crochet an edge on the open part of the slipper and sometimes put a ribbon through to make it look extra special. 

This pattern can be knit 2 at a time on straight needles as long as you keep the 2 balls of yarn from getting tangled.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I knit slippers sometimes for charity and always do both at the same time by using both ends of the skein so each row is both slippers they are always the same.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh Boy! Thanks for sharing.... can't wait to get started/K


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I saw a craft show on TV a while ago, and they made really nice slippers.

Look on the internet for mesh slippers. They're either Chinese or Japanese. You can find them for about $5 now, although the prices have been going up recently.

They have about a half inch wedge heel and rubber soles and a flower design in sequins and beads on the front.

Hold them over a large bowl or container and use a seam ripper to remove the beads, etc. Then use your stash to do some freeform knitting to cover the mesh part of the slipper. Once you have that, sew it onto the front of the slipper using needle and thread.

You wind up with a nice, sturdy slipper that fits, with a nonslip sole, that you can actually wear outdoors if you need to run to the mailbox or something.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Slkpper pattern
Hi Deb,
My compter lost my pattern. Would you please resend it
Sorry for the trouble
Nonnie aka Debbie


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

I am a new knitter and have made about 10 pairs of the "Aunt Maggie's" slipper. So far no problems with them. You can google the pattern and it pops up. I know alot of people on this site make them too. I just have a tape measure ready and measure frequently.


----------



## Jean Edwards (May 30, 2011)

UM, is it OK to knit on a longer needle and do both at the same time? I did sox years ago and I think that's how I did it. I even like to do sweater sleeves this way.

Seemed to work for me, but I haven't done it in ages.


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

Homeshppr said:


> bevqual said:
> 
> 
> > I have lots of patterns for slippers on my site,
> ...


Me too!!! I went to the website to double check it was you. Bev, your baby booties are the same pattern my mom used to knit booties for my siblings and I many decades ago, and I used it for my daughter! I lost the pattern and it was a treat to find it again in your site! Thanks for a great site!!!


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

Jean Edwards said:


> UM, is it OK to knit on a longer needle and do both at the same time? I did sox years ago and I think that's how I did it. I even like to do sweater sleeves this way.
> 
> Seemed to work for me, but I haven't done it in ages.


You can either knit on longer needles, or, what I do, is knit on circular needles...but then I do all of my knitting, flat and round, on circulars.


----------



## iamjanice (Feb 5, 2011)

hi ...could i get the pattern too??


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Can't go wrong with these. They are fool proof.
> 
> http://www.blogster.com/nittineedles/ribbed-slippers-free-pattern


These are the same 'slippers' that I first made back in 1945....


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

iamjanice said:


> hi ...could i get the pattern too??


I posted the pattern for everyone. Look on page 6 of this thread. (I think)


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Can't go wrong with these. They are fool proof.
> 
> http://www.blogster.com/nittineedles/ribbed-slippers-free-pattern


This is a good pattern but when it says "knit Another Like it" I would start by doing both at the same time. Use two balls of yarn, or one skein using both inside and outside ends. Cast on the required number of stitches for each slipper and make both slippers at once. They have to end up the same size. I have done this for years with slippers, mittens and sleeves, it works. Edith


----------



## pashunknit (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey, bsaito, did you ever try knitting two at a time on the same needles? Guaranteed to come out the same size! And I'm about to embark on some for Christmas gifts. Wish me luck!


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I tried to do fronts of a sweater that way and got all mixed up. Granted it was much more difficult than this simple pattern. Baby steps....


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you Deb for posting the pattern. I hope to make some for extra Christmas gifts...and especially for one of my DD's with "ice cube" feet!


----------



## gogobonnie99 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Deb,

Could I please get the pattern for the slippers also?

Thank You soooo much.


----------



## sistersuzy (May 2, 2011)

For me, if I am going to the trouble, I prefer to knit a pair of socks with heavier yarn!


bsaito said:


> I have tried about 10 different slipper patterns with no success. They don't come out the right size, look distorted, or I just can't follow the pattern properly. Is there some magic or am I just a dodo?
> 
> For the record, I make other things that come out ok and do swatch.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Can't go wrong with these. They are fool proof.
> 
> http://www.blogster.com/nittineedles/ribbed-slippers-free-pattern


Thank you nittineedles for this link to your slippers. 
On Sept 27th, "monic1953" posted a topic "One way of using my leftover". It too was for slippers. It's good to have a variety. I've already knit a pair like Moniques and I'm almost finished your pattern. So lovely I'm getting hooked on slippers now. Very easy to do, things like this I always knit in pairs so they are both exactly the same.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Beehive said:


> Hebbster, I did a Ravelry search and came up with nothing> Is there another name?


Hi there, Just google "Ravelry for Booties for Grownups" that is what I did and it came up. Good luck!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

For those of you that have problems matching sizes when doing a pair of knitted socks/booties/slippers, etc. Do you match your gauge each time you start the second one? Our mood plus physical changes go into determining how tight or loose we knit our projects. One day I may knit tight and the next day with the same pattern, I may knit loose.

The only remedy I've come up with is to make a gauge for each one of a pair. If I'm upset about something, I'll knit tight and if I'm at peace with the world I'll knit more loose. If I put my work away for more than a day a swatch for gauge is an absolute must - even if it's a singular item. Maybe it's KPMS (Knitting PMS???) or even the changes that take place during our womanly times each month...everything makes a difference. I hate to admit it, but even my dieting makes a difference. See if that won't help.

Of course, knitting both together is the perfect answer.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Can't go wrong with these. They are fool proof.
> 
> http://www.blogster.com/nittineedles/ribbed-slippers-free-pattern


Thanks for the link Nitti. I can make loads of these for our patients on the Ward

:thumbup:

Pam


----------



## debunk (Jul 25, 2011)

I have an easy pattern for slippers-it's in Evie Rosen's "The All New Teach Yourself to Knit". I've had this book since 1984, but it is still being sold - I saw it in Michaels. I made a pair for a college student - she says she wears them a lot in the dorm.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

bevqual said:


> grammajen said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my goodness, I went to your site and realized that it is your "Aunt Maggies" slipper pattern that I have been using. So glad to finally "meet" you!! I love this pattern and have made it in MANY sizes...it was the first thing I knitted (after the obligatory dishcloth and scarf) when I learned to knit. That was a year ago, and, thanks to the success that I had from starting with this, I am now knitting socks, sweaters, pretty much anything I want...including lace. Thank you for providing such a straight forward and simple pattern...I have even rekindled an interest in knitting among some of the other women in my ward!!
> ...


Thanks for that Bev, another nice pattern for the ladies on the Ward.

:thumbup:

Pam


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

pdhmaine said:


> http://www.craftingranny.com/content/index.asp?section=3§ion2=38&page=38
> 
> Try these -- very simple. Instead of the pom-pom, I pick up the top edge stitches with a 16" Circular needle and knit around 5 rounds before binding off.
> Pam


Thanks for the link Pam (Good name)
Another nice slipper pattern for the ladies on the Ward!!

Pam


----------



## NancyB (Aug 1, 2011)

Knit two slippers at a time and then you will be guaranteed to get two the same size.


----------



## daffy duck (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi I try to knit both slippers at the same time
so your shapping is the same


----------



## justmama (Aug 11, 2011)

I am about to start knitting slippers/booties for my grand-children in time for the Aussie winter, maybe I should follow your example and start with an easy pattern.
Could I please have a copy of your pattern. 
Many Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

flowergrower said:


> I have lots of patterns for slippers on my site,
> http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/winter.html
> 
> Bev's country cottage has the pattern "Aunt Maggie's slippers", that were one of the first items I learned to knit at middle school age. Same slippers can be found through Ravelry, to Bev's site. It is knitted slightly shorter than a person's foot and when it is put on, stretches a bit to hold it on. It is knitted with double strands of worsted, or triple strands of sport/dk yarn. It's a GREAT way to use up ods and ends. Put both on the same pair of needles at the same time and it is very easy to keep track of number of rows. They are great for homeless shelters or nursing home residents. To avoid being slippery on the bottom, attach the self-stick bath tub non-slip designs. Great fun, think I'll have to start/make a pair this weekend. They work up quick too!


Bev, Thank you so much for the suggestion about the stick on bath tub non-slips. I've been holding off making slippers for years for fear that someone would slip and fall on wood floors. I knew there had to be a solution. KP Rocks!


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

katm13 said:


> bevqual I also love your site visit it often Thank you for all the wonderful info and patterns.
> 
> Puff paint ladies for the non slip fix a little dab will do you.


oooh what a great idea... I used to have some of that paint-- will get to looking for it!
Thanks


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

I have just bought yarn to try these slippers at this site:
http://www.aokcorral.com/projects/how2oct2005.htm. I thought they looked easy and liked the way they made a cuff.
Pat


----------



## Dakotashivers (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh I like those also!

Linda


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Have you tried doing them two at a time, like the two at a time socks?



bsaito said:


> Thanks you all for your help. You are right, these slippers seem fairly easy so I hope to get two that look alike.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> Have you tried doing them two at a time, like the two at a time socks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be trying this method. But it did not work out well for me while doing a sweater.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

MimiPat said:


> I have just bought yarn to try these slippers at this site:
> http://www.aokcorral.com/projects/how2oct2005.htm. I thought they looked easy and liked the way they made a cuff.
> Pat


I like these also. Maybe I will try these "two at a time."


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

I've just made a pair. Look lovely but will fit two different people!


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

I've also seen the spray by Krylon (I think) on the internet. You spray on the bottom of the slippers for "non skid". Have not tried it yet...Has anyone else? I'm assuming it would need to be reapplied after washing.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Pamk said:


> I've also seen the spray by Krylon (I think) on the internet. You spray on the bottom of the slippers for "non skid". Have not tried it yet...Has anyone else? I'm assuming it would need to be reapplied after washing.


I haven't used Krylon but I have used Puff Paint. I got it at Michale's. You just squeeze it out of the tube (Iused little dots) then I heated up the paint with an iron - not touching, but just enough so that the heat will puff it up. It really has worked well for me. It comes in various colors.


----------



## Mollyfromminnesota (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Deb, Could you please send me that pattern? I would truely appreciate it! Happy knitting! Molly


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for posting your idea. I love it!!!


nittineedles said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Slippers are just too slippery specially if you are making them for "older" people.
> ...


----------



## lep1d0pt3ra (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh yaaaayyyy! I had a pair of slippers that someone knitted for me that I knew were really really simple but I couldn't find the pattern anywhere and couldn't remember how they looked - I just remembered that I wore them to death. These are the ones! Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Can't go wrong with these. They are fool proof.
> 
> http://www.blogster.com/nittineedles/ribbed-slippers-free-pattern


These are the ones we used to knit for bed socks back in the forties.We lived in the far north in those years where it would get as low as -60 to -70 F. 
and back then we heated with wood, no central heating and the bedrooms got COLD. These sock slippers really kept our feet warm.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

And with all the frillies we have to decorate them with...we can make each pair different. The staples of life are just too good to let go!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Wynn11 said:


> Pamk said:
> 
> 
> > I've also seen the spray by Krylon (I think) on the internet. You spray on the bottom of the slippers for "non skid". Have not tried it yet...Has anyone else? I'm assuming it would need to be reapplied after washing.
> ...


I've used both brands...... and they work equally as well, BUT I like the colors of the Puff Paint..... They last through 1/2 dozen washings.....


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Can't go wrong with these. They are fool proof.
> 
> http://www.blogster.com/nittineedles/ribbed-slippers-free-pattern


This would be an excellent slipper for travel if one prefers to slip shoes off during the trip. Feet are kept warm and comfy! Why not knit or crochet a bag in matching yarn for carrying?


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

maryjaye said:


> nittineedles said:
> 
> 
> > Can't go wrong with these. They are fool proof.
> ...


"Travel Slippers" That's what I call them on my craft table at the market.:thumbup: 
Why bother to make a bag to carry the slippers when you can just tuck one into the other and tighten the cord?


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

If you have or can get One Skein Wonders, there is a pattern in there for something they call House Socks. The are essentially socks knitted in bulky yarn on large needles. They are super comfy and nice and warm. I had never knitted a pair of socks before and had no problem. The directions are wonderful, and the results very rewarding. Might be a bit more work than anyone would want to do if they are planning to do lots of pairs, but if your a fast knitter or an experienced sock knitter, you'll love it. I've made three pairs already. Also, a bit more elegant and feminine is the French Press slipper pattern, available on Ravelry. It's sort of a ballet flat style knitted with three strands of yarn for the sole to make it more sturdy, and if I recall, two strands for the rest. It's then felted. It makes a sturdy, very warm slipper, but will not keep ankles warm. I guess you'd need to wear socks. And of course, 100% wool needed, no superwash, or it won't felt and you'll just have a Sasquatch size pair of slippers.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Deb, I would like the pattern as well!


----------



## mjane2244 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi and I too would like to recieve the pattern you use for slippers. I am working on a pair now and I am not sure I will succeed. Thank you. Martha


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Heres a hint for getting the same size of anything that is a pair. Make two at the same time; use long needles, work from two balls of yarn and proceed as if knitting singular.I always do booties, mittens, socks and slippers this way! It reduces the "onesies" as since you knit both at the same time they're the same exact size.


----------



## ann headley (Mar 22, 2011)

I HAVE A SLIPPER PATTERN THAT I USE WHEN I TEACH KNITTING.

USE SIZE 9 NEEDLES, CAST ON 27 STITCHES; 
1 ROW KNIT 9, P1, KNIT 7, P1, KNIT 9
2 ROW KNIT ALL THE WAY ACROSS

REPEAT THIS ROW TILL YOU HAVE 15 RIDGES.

FIRST ROW OF TOE
WITH RIGHT SIDE KNIT 1; PURL 1, FOR 9 STITCHES, THEN PURL 1; THEN KNIT 1 AND PURL 1 FOR 7 STITCHES; PURL 1; THEN KNIT 1 AND PURL 1 REMAINING STITCHES ON THE ROW.

SECOND ROW OF TOE
PURL 1 AND KNIT 1 ALL THE WAY ACROSS.

REPEAT ROW 1 AND 2 TILL YOU HAVE 16 ROWS.

THEN DECREASE ROW
ENDING W/ROW 2 OF THE TOE, YOU K 1 AND P 1 FOR 7 STITCHES; 
THEN YOU SLIP, KNIT AND PASS; KNIT 1, KNIT 2 TOGETHER; THEN KNIT 1 AND PURL 1 FOR 3 STITCHES; THEN YOU SLIP 1, KNIT 1 AND PASS; KNIT 1, KNIT 2 TOGETHER; THEN KNIT 1 AND PURL 1 AND FINISH ROW.

SECOND ROW OF DECREASE
KNIT 1 AND PURL 1 FOR 7 STITCHES AND PURL 3; THEN KNIT 1; PURL 3, FINISH ROW W/KNIT 1 AND PURL 1.

THIRD ROW OF DECREASE
KNIT 1 AND PURL 1 FOR 6 STITCHES, KNIT 2 TOGETHER, KNIT 1, SLIP ONE AND PASS SLIP STITCH OVER; KNIT 1; THEN KNIT 2 TOGETHER, KNIT 1, SLIP ONE AND PASS SLIP STITCH OVER, FINISH ROW IN KNIT ONE AND PURL ONE.

CUT YOUR YARN AND PULL THRU THE STITCHES AND SEW THE SLIPPER UP. PUT POM POM ON--


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

bsaito said:


> Thanks you all for your help. You are right, these slippers seem fairly easy so I hope to get two that look alike.


Do both at same time. Works for me....Della


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

ann headley said:


> I HAVE A SLIPPER PATTERN THAT I USE WHEN I TEACH KNITTING.
> 
> USE SIZE 9 NEEDLES, CAST ON 27 STITCHES;
> 1 ROW KNIT 9, P1, KNIT 7, P1, KNIT 9
> ...


This is the one that was in the 4-H Handbook back in the 50's, for teaching knitting to children, works great. Now an experienced knitter can do both at same time, that way tension and rows match....Della


----------



## chatkat (May 15, 2011)

I use this pattern:http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-slippers-2

I use two strands of yarn for each one for toddlers on to adults. To make them come out the same, I use the long straight needles and do two slippers at a time. They come out the same and it seems to go faster.

Someone may have already suggested this. I did not read through all the pages of the postings.


----------



## justmama (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you Dee Dee, I appreciate this. I have knitted for the first time the ribbed slippers for my Grand-son & am starting a pretty pair for my 6 year old Grand-Daughter, so if I can prise them off their feet before they go home tomorrow, I will take a photo to post.


----------



## Tessie (Jul 29, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Can't go wrong with these. They are fool proof.
> 
> http://www.blogster.com/nittineedles/ribbed-slippers-free-pattern


I made these and they turned out just right. Gave them to a friend with cancer. Thank you so much for sharing this pattern.


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

Have you tried to make both slippers at the same time? If I have 2 ends of the yarn, I cast on the first slipper & then the 2nd & by making both at the same time I have better luck on matching them.


----------



## mjane2244 (Aug 6, 2011)

Tessie, did you use two strands of yarn? I may not have read carefully but I didn't see if you use one or two. Thank you. Martha


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Tessie said:


> nittineedles said:
> 
> 
> > Can't go wrong with these. They are fool proof.
> ...


Hi
Does anyone know what 100g/3.5 oz worsted weight yarn
is equal to in ply. I am OZ and we talk in ply and I am not aure what 100g/3.5 oz worsted weight yarn is equal to here - I really appreciate your help with this everyone! Have a lovely day! :roll:


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

shockey said:


> Tessie said:
> 
> 
> > nittineedles said:
> ...


100 grams of 10 ply in Australia.

You might want to print out this chart for reference:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yarn_weight

Also, 2 strands of 4 ply would equal worsted weight.


----------



## Tessie (Jul 29, 2011)

mjane2244 said:


> Tessie, did you use two strands of yarn? I may not have read carefully but I didn't see if you use one or two. Thank you. Martha


----------



## Tessie (Jul 29, 2011)

Tessie said:


> mjane2244 said:
> 
> 
> > Tessie, did you use two strands of yarn? I may not have read carefully but I didn't see if you use one or two. Thank you. Martha


I used sock yarn-1 strand and they turned out good I have started another pair in worsted. Single strand. Finished one and it turned out good. Need to finish the one for the other foot. These are so easy cause there is no sole or sides. When the slipper is stretched over the foot it shapes its self.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

you girls crack me up! I love all the back and forth humor! :thumbup: It really adds to the forum


----------



## Keleia (Sep 16, 2011)

I would so very much like the pattern for your slippers. Thank you in advance!


----------



## ldiamond (Nov 4, 2011)

Please send me a pattern too...... I was about to attempt slippers and saw this fretful post. I'm a beginner so I'm sure I would be having the same probs! So glad to have this sight with mentors!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Can't go wrong with these. They are fool proof.
> 
> http://www.blogster.com/nittineedles/ribbed-slippers-free-pattern


these are great - by the way - to obtain two exactly alike knit them both on one needle, at the same time with two balls of yarn; I knit anything I need in twos like that .

Add something to the bottom for nonskid ( IE: puff paint dots) these things can be like ice skates on a well maintained tile floor!


----------



## ldiamond (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks so much for sending the pattern, but being a beginner on this website and at crocheting, I didn't realize that this was a pattern for knitting. Do you happen to have an easy easy pattern for crocheting slippers? Thanks for your help and patience!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry. I don't do crochet.


----------

